# N Tie Up



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

Never thought about it but as I was thinking.....45 more days till I give it a feed.
Is there any N tie up until the organics break down. aka, maybe I should plan to put the alfalfa down the 1st week of Aug instead. However, the caveat will be the trincol which might spur some early growth while its still too dang hot


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

You can put alfalfa down early Aug on long island by the time the micros start breaking it down you will be middle August it just starts getting some cool nights. Alfalfa is not water soluble so it's super slow release and takes a while to breakdown to feed


----------

